# Ikan Koi > Kontes Koi >  12th KOI'S FESTIVAL SEMARANG 3-5 Mei 2019 : berbagi kemeriahan

## LDJ

Tak terasa perhelatan akbar 12th KOI'S FESTIVAL SEMARANG 2019 telah berlalu dan menyisakan memori indah dari sebelum penyelenggaraan hingga selesainya, segenap panitia dan insan KOI'S bersama ZNA Friendship Semarang menghaturkan terimakasih tak terhingga atas suksesnya penyelenggaraan acara kita bersama. Tak lupa juga kami mohon maaf apabila ada kesalahan dan kekurangan panitia selama acara, semoga dapat kita perbaiki bersama di acara berikutnya.


Ini adalah beberapa hasil dokumentasi acara meriah tersebut, sebagai wujud berbagi kepada teman2 yang tidak sempat hadir di acara bik sebagai pengunjung maupun sebagai peserta.

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

